
Paperwork: Linux document manager for scans and PDFs - jsvine
https://github.com/jflesch/paperwork
======
tenken
I wish they'd document what version of GTK they require. I tried installing
this on Ubuntu LTS 14.04 a while ago and it failed after downloading a bunch
of dependencies due to GTK/Gnome being too old.

It might work on 16.04 LTS, but too gun shy to try again.

